# Marcus Stormchaser, Northern Sergal



## Calemeyr (Sep 10, 2011)

Guess it's about time to flesh out my character. (Perhaps a more canon version, anyway) Thanks to Qoph for making the template, and Trancy Mick for making Sergals, and the world of Vilous.

So what do you think?

EDIT: I'm need to do some more research: going to the Vilous wiki and reading the novel again...including the untranslated parts. For those untranslated parts, I have google translate. 

*Name: *Marcus Stormchaser
*Age:* 15 (20 towards the end) 
*Sex:* Male
*Species: *Northern Sergal
*Height:* 6 ft
*Weight:* 200 lb (Or whatever a healthy 6ft sergal is supposed to weigh)
*
Appearance: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6605350/
*- Hair and fur: Dark grey fur on the back, sides of body and thighs, back of thighs, base of tail, and top of head and muzzle. White everywhere else.
- Eye color: Blue

*Behavior and Personality: 
*Marcus is a fun-loving individual, and very curious. At times he can be quite a ham, gleefully exaggerating characteristics he wishes to parody. He makes the occasional witty remark, too. At times he can be somewhat impulsive, but he knows when to stop. Remarkably, he manages to avoid too much attention if he so desires, despite his occasional jests. Some people tend to get annoyed by his antics, and he has, on occasion, made an ass of himself.

His curiosity is immense, always wondering how things work or what other peoples are like. He generally wants to learn. He enjoys learning about other cultures and their histories, perhaps in hopes of learning more about the mysterious world in which he lives. 
His curiosity may be one of his follies, however, as he occasionally winds up in dangerous situations. 

*Skills:* Partially trained in combat, intelligent, funny, friendly
*Weaknesses:* Perhaps too curious at times; slightly socially awkward (can annoy people at times, but is working on it); has many past demons that haunt him; his actions are a facade and a coping mechanism for his true feelings--meaning he keeps too much to himself; has become cowardly, still somewhat distrusted by older members of his new culture, due to a long-established ethnic rivalry
*
Likes: *freedom; learning; exploring; acting silly and making people laugh; appreciating fine art, good music, and great food
*Dislikes: *Totalitarian regimes, needless fightingâ€”the general state of the land at this time

*History:* PENDING REVISION (include childhood friend who persuaded Marcus against fighting in prologue)

Marcus was once a soldier in the Clan Shigu, newly trained and inexperienced. He lived with his older brother Gaeris and Father Medraut. His mother, Gwenyth, the matriarch of the family died in battle when he was young.

When Marcus became of age, he was deployed...his brother and father accompanied him. At first, he had no qualms fighting the enemy soldiers, he saw it as good for his people. After some time, the fighting became less of a war and more of a massacre. It was then that he, after witnessing (and taking part in) the deaths of civilians his own age he had a change of heart. He felt sickened by his actions. Something snapped in his head.

Marcus confronted Gaeris and Medraut about the events, but they tossed it aside as "inconsequential." They soon got into a fight, and Marcus quickly ran, deserting his clan. Medraut, who genuinely loved his son, reported him dead instead of turning him in. Gaeris on the other hand, disagreed, but kept quiet, for he respected his father.

He left for a Southern Sergal village far into the Sailzane Desert. For a while, he was deeply mistrusted, even hated, but he slowly assimilated into their culture. Seven years have passed. Now he lives as one of them, a member of the rival culture his birthclan sought to conquer.

Gaeris replaced his father as captain after he died in battle, becoming an expert fighter, but also a cruel, brainwashed individual who followed the propoganda of his clan. He remembers Marcus. He has pledged to himself that if he ever finds him, he will try to get him to return to his clan, or become an enemy.

Now Marcus lives a simple life, unaware his brother is seeking him out. He will have to make a choice: rejoin his old clan and family and potentially be forced to attack and kill his new friends, or be labeled as a traitor by his own people, disowned by his family and hunted.




Spoiler: Second Act



The last name "Stormchaser" is just an alias. Marcus's true last name is Silves, as that is his tribe. He is related by blood to Rain. It turns out Gaeris killed his father in order to gain rank in the army. Gaeris eventually became one of Rain's husbands and personal bodyguards.

Eventually Marcus kills his brother during a battle in his village after his wife is killed. These events, among other things, trigger Rain to burn this and the surrounding villages to the ground, one of which is Astana, the hometown of Jakk from the Green Chapter. Rain soon forgets about Gaeris since she has several other husbands. 

Marcus is labeled as traitor and the armies are ordered to kill him and anyone harboring or associating with on sight. He and the remainder of his family and village flee further south to Gold Ring, where he stays for a few years, but after Rain's encrochment there, his family and a few survivors head into the unknown lands to the west. Some do not come with him as they blame him for the events, and exile him from their group. Those that supported and wished to follow him left as well. As such, the members of this party are the last survivors of the Clan Reono, having not been captured or executed.

They form a new society isolated from the rest of the world. Here they focus their efforts on culture and investigation, rather than war and savagery. Maybe they will someday learn the secrets of Vilous, the great empire of the Agudner, and beyond.

The events of this story occur early in the war, before the Sailzane Desert is conquered and before the events of the Red and Green Chapters. During Marcus's stay in Gold Ring, the events of the Blue Chapter occur.



*Personal Style: *Marcus wears the garb of Southern Sergals
*Goal:* To confront his past
*Profession: *Farmer
*Personal quote:* This world holds many secrets, but they wonâ€™t stay hidden forever.
*Birthdate:* The twentieth day of the ninth lunar cycle, 20 years ago.
*Favorite food:* Fish, salted meat, pretty much anything, really
*Favorite drink:* anything that isn't poisonous
*Favorite location:* the city of Gold Ring, pretty much anywhere but the Tatola Desert
*Favorite color:* Orange
*Significant other:* Aida, a Southern Sergal. 
*Children: *Lucas and Hana
*Orientation:* Straight


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

bumb because bump


----------



## Deo (Sep 26, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> History: Dead parents, angry older brother blames younger brother, nihilistic older brother now works for big bad story. Younger brother runs away and joins another cultural group.


SASUKE BUNSHIN NO JUTSO
Kuro sangai emo kanashimi edgy!!!!!!


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

Good brother/Evil brother is very old. Very, very old. What other stock plots and devices may I add on top of it? Chosen one? Evil magic MacGuffin? The traveling band of merry friends matched by an equal number of pursuing enemies? The holy sword that is the only thing that can stop the big bad?

Or should I make a story that deals with hardship, prejudice, the greying of good and evil, and the general complexities of life?


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds relatively tame, but more the better I guess.


----------

